# The #1 Tide fan going to jail



## LanierSpots (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks like you guys are going to lose your #1 fan.  His plea deal got kicked to the curb today.  Sounds like Jail time for Updyke the Bama man...  

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=6395973&campaign=rss&source=ESPNUHeadlines

He just doesnt look the same without his elephant hat...


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2011)

Abbadabbadoo is somewhere getting "Free Harvey Updike" shirts made.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 20, 2011)

Something tells me that the magic man could go Updyke at anytime.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Something tells me that the magic man could go Updyke at anytime.



I know it.  I believe those two might be birds of a feather.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes sir!!!!!!!!!  He's right up there with Charles Manson.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Yes sir!!!!!!!!!  He's right up there with Charles Manson.



Yep.  Just because he didn't kill anybody, everybody is out of line for bringing it up and nothing should happen to him.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 20, 2011)

He wil have an auburn fan going too. Just heard Updyke got assaulted at a gas station in Opelika.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 20, 2011)

okay, enough about Updyke, let's get back to the real story Cam Newton....


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2011)

fairhope said:


> okay, enough about Updyke, let's get back to the real story Cam Newton....



Speaking of Cam 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5951103#post5951103


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 20, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> He wil have an auburn fan going too. Just heard Updyke got assaulted at a gas station in Opelika.



There are two possibilities.    

1.  This is set up by his legal team to gain sympathy so he can get a change in venue.  

2. There is a hit out on Updyke.  You dont mess with the Family.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 20, 2011)

God Im glad I dont live in Alabama.



Tiger Express Gas Station Clerks Deny Harvey Updyke Attack Story 
Apr 
20 
5:22p 
by Jason Kirk 

READ MORE: Auburn Tigers 

Harvey Updyke's attorney Glennon Threatt says the alleged Toomer's Corner tree-poisoner was beaten and injured in a fight at an Opelika gas station after leaving his court date at 2:30 pm. That gas station has been identified as the Tiger Express (Tiger Express!) on the corner of Highway 280 and Shelton Mill, or right here. 







Quizzed about the alleged attack, Tiger Express employees denied the story to the War Eagle Reader, saying Threatt's story "is not adding up" and that they hadn't seen any such violence. 

Here, via @auburnbeat, is what the Tiger Express looks like, in case you wonder about Updyke's intentions in visiting the establishment: 



Wouldn't put it past Updyke and friends making up a story like this, especially since he was released from the hospital in about the time it normally takes to actually enter a hospital. Wouldn't put it past custodians at a venue named the Tiger Express turning a blind eye to Auburn's public enemy No. 1 catching some knuckles in the parking lot, either. This story will get weirder within the next five minutes, I assure you. 

For more on Auburn, join Track Em Tigers. For more Bama, join Roll Bama Roll. To generally weep for the future of our great conference, join Team Speed Kills.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 20, 2011)

First of all, I think this guy is a flat out idiot and deserves whatever the judge gives him. Secondly, I wouldn't put it past the jerk to fabricate this entire gas station thing. Just seems way to convenient.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 20, 2011)

pretty simple to check the security cams isn't it?


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 20, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> pretty simple to check the security cams isn't it?



Rip, can you imagine how epic it would be if they had a video or picture of some dude with a orange hat on kicking the crap out of him...  

Rodney King, move over.   Hahahaha.

The state of Alabama would be all out war baby.....   

Please baby Jesus.  Let it be true..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 20, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  Just because he didn't kill anybody, everybody is out of line for bringing it up and nothing should happen to him.



Bringing it up????? It was brought up right after it first happened,,,,,,,,,,,, again, again, and again.

It's just that to some people this seems to be bigger than real issues and real problems and the story is about worn out. 

He'll probably get a heavier sentence than some child molesters get and what's so strange is that some folks think that's ok.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 20, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Bringing it up????? It was brought up right after it first happened,,,,,,,,,,,, again, again, and again.
> 
> It's just that to some people this seems to be bigger than real issues and real problems and the story is about worn out.
> 
> He'll probably get a heavier sentence than some child molesters get and what's so strange is that some folks think that's ok.




Personally, I think he will get probation.  No jail time

Its not that big of a story and to us who know some of the fans in that state, and I use the term fans lightly, its not that big of a surprise.


----------



## stravis (Apr 20, 2011)

I guarantee his lawyer will file for a change in venue now. 

Convenient isn't it?


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 20, 2011)

stravis said:


> I guarantee his lawyer will file for a change in venue now.
> 
> Convenient isn't it?



He already tried and could not get it.  Then his plea attempt was denied.  He is doing everything he can not to go in front of a Lee County jury.  hahahaha


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Looks like you guys are going to lose your #1 fan.  His plea deal got kicked to the curb today.



Curly Bill sez:


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Curly Bill sez:


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Bringing it up????? It was brought up right after it first happened,,,,,,,,,,,, again, again, and again.
> 
> It's just that to some people this seems to be bigger than real issues and real problems and the story is about worn out.
> 
> ...


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 20, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Abbadabbadoo is somewhere getting "Free Harvey Updike" shirts made.



Would you like to place your order for 1 XS muscle shirt?



LanierSpots said:


> Something tells me that the magic man could go Updyke at anytime.







fairhope said:


> okay, enough about Updyke, let's get back to the real story Cam Newton....



Classic Barner diversion tactic.



rex upshaw said:


> He wil have an auburn fan going too. Just heard Updyke got assaulted at a gas station in Opelika.



I have had problems at that very same station in the past. I guess the 3 punks didn't like my Bama sticker on my car or possibly my Bama hat. I don't play that, and the 3 punks understood that before I left.



South GA Dawg said:


> I've been wrong plenty of times



True


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> There are two possibilities.
> 
> 1.  This is set up by his legal team to gain sympathy so he can get a change in venue.
> 
> 2. There is a hit out on Updyke.  You dont mess with the Family.



Maybe y'all should have paid the hitman as much as you did Cam, perhaps then he would have succeeded..


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe y'all should have paid the hitman as much as you did Cam, perhaps then he would have succeeded..



I feel sure Trooper has some contacts that could make things happen.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 20, 2011)

My favorite part of the story from today.


Updyke has admitted to calling a radio show Jan. 27 saying he poisoned the historic trees with a herbicide known as "Spike 80DF" and to leaving a phone message for an Auburn professor claiming knowledge of the poisoning, court documents said.

But Threatt said his client told police he didn't poison the trees. 



OH Really !!!!!!   Just coincidence huh?  Haha.    The Spike 80DF just rained down with the Auburn bucks $$$$!!!!!   Ok.  Cool story bro...



Too bad a big part of American now considers this guy a "typical"  Alabama fan.   It makes you all look like Updykes.   Not deserving.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> Would you like to place your order for 1 XS muscle shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah hook me up.  I can always use another gun rag.


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah hook me up.  I can always use another gun rag.



Just fill in the street number


Mayberry City Jail
*________________*Main St
Mayberry, NC
42561


At an additional charge I can send you the tough guy starter kit which includes many Updyke lick and stick tatoos


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> My favorite part of the story from today.
> 
> 
> Updyke has admitted to calling a radio show Jan. 27 saying he poisoned the historic trees with a herbicide known as "Spike 80DF" and to leaving a phone message for an Auburn professor claiming knowledge of the poisoning, court documents said.
> ...



That's funny, nobody I know equivocates Updyke with the typical Bama fan. In fact, even most of my Auburn friends are appreciative of the efforts we went to in order to raise money to help save the trees at Toomers corner, and the incident has even closed some of the gap in the rivalry between the two schools.

Yet, I suppose their will always be fans such as you and Updyke trying to keep the hate alive between the two schools. No need in splitting wood,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,I mean hairs about it, just admit it man, you're a rival hate monger.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 21, 2011)

What is going to happen if these trees do not die as a relult of Updykes Stupidity like many say they will. Could it be that auburn is portraying the situation in such a light to deflect attention from other POSSIBLE problems for the school? Keep in mind that experts from Auburn said that these trees were already dieing as a result of the toilet paper and pressure washings before anyone knew Updykes name. I think they said that they gave them another 5 years. Maybe the toilet paper in Auburn contains Spike 80DF as a means for the cheerleaders to get rid of unwanted hair. They did look like a bunch of Chia Pets (sasquatch edition) compared to the Oregon Cheerleaders.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2011)

fairhope said:


> What is going to happen if these trees do not die as a relult of Updykes Stupidity like many say they will. Could it be that auburn is portraying the situation in such a light to deflect attention from other POSSIBLE problems for the school? Keep in mind that experts from Auburn said that these trees were already dieing as a result of the toilet paper and pressure washings before anyone knew Updykes name. I think they said that they gave them another 5 years. Maybe the toilet paper in Auburn contains Spike 80DF as a means for the cheerleaders to get rid of unwanted hair. They did look like a bunch of Chia Pets (sasquatch edition) compared to the Oregon Cheerleaders.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 21, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> Just fill in the street number
> 
> 
> Mayberry City Jail
> ...



What do these constant Andy Griffith Show references mean?  Obviously you are a big fan.  It is a great show.  But your fixiation on Don Knotts is little bit disturbing.  I mean I'm not here to judge.  I know that you folks have been with us from day one.  But it has little to do with the topic at hand.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's funny, nobody I know equivocates Updyke with the typical Bama fan. In fact, even most of my Auburn friends are appreciative of the efforts we went to in order to raise money to help save the trees at Toomers corner, and the incident has even closed some of the gap in the rivalry between the two schools.
> 
> Yet, I suppose their will always be fan such as you and Updyke trying to keep the hate alive between the two schools. No need in splitting wood,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,I mean hairs about it, just admit it man, you're a rival hate monger.




I would not think it would matter if the trees died or not.  Your fellow fans issue is what he did.  Not the result of it.  Kind of like stealing something, then giving it back after your caught.  You still stole it in the first place.

It has no matter what I think of bama fans.  People will make their own opinions.   They dont need me to help them.  You guys do a great job of that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I would not think it would matter if the trees died or not.  Your fellow fans issue is what he did.  Not the result of it.  Kind of like stealing something, then giving it back after your caught.  You still stole it in the first place.
> 
> It has no matter what I think of bama fans.  People will make their own opinions.   They dont need me to help them.  You guys do a great job of that.



Wow!!! gonna turn all ol' red and junk on us this far ahead of the season beginning huh??

I've got plenty of Aubie and UGA friends and even make exceptions for the occasional Corndog fan, but if you want it to be on, then it's on brudda. I'll pull out the stops just for you.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wow!!! gonna turn all ol' red and junk on us this far ahead of the season beginning huh??
> 
> I've got plenty of Aubie and UGA friends and even make exceptions for the occasional Corndog fan, but if you want it to be on, then it's on brudda. I'll pull out the stops just for you.



You started it bro.  Not me

"Yet, I suppose their will always be fans such as you and Updyke trying to keep the hate alive between the two schools."

IF you start it with me, I will play along.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You started it bro.  Not me
> 
> "Yet, I suppose their will always be fans such as you and Updyke trying to keep the hate alive between the two schools."
> 
> IF you start it with me, I will play along.



Whatever ol red, you're the one that insisted on lumping all bama fans in with updyke and labelling them typical.

Have a goodun' Lowder Jr. , oh wait, the firewood business doesn't pay quite as good as what Lowder makes, I guess that'll relegate you back to Ol' Red status.

Peace, out..........freakin hot headed Aubie loser.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Peace, out..........freakin hot headed Aubie loser.



That sounds like a personal attack to me.   I have not once called you anything...  I also said that lumping everyone with him was "undeserved".  Read first, then post.

No loser here.  We are 7 of 9 bro and National Champions.   That doesn't sound like a loser to me.   If you cant handle that, you should go poison a tree or something.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> *Too bad a big part of American now considers this guy a "typical"  Alabama fan.   It makes you all look like Updykes.   Not deserving.*



Oh, reading is the easy part, especially when it's spelled out so clearly..

Don't worry though, I would never lump you as the typical Auburn fan, that would demean the dollars donated to Tide for Toomers and the Sister Tree program that the schools are sharing.

I sincerely hope that your attitude doesn't come forth in the media as the status quo for the Auburn fan base. If this happens it will get real ugly real quick and destroy everything that was built on a mature professional basis over the last four months, knocking it back down to the Clyde Murphy / Abbadabba level of immature petty gouging that this forum use to be so famous for.

So, are you sure you wish to keep all of us "Bama" fans lumped in with Updyke? Because if so, I have a personal and monetary stake in both the Bama program as well as the Tide for Toomers effort and yes, I will take any slanderous remarks regarding what kind of fan base we are very personally.

Those are your words in bold red type. No mistaking it.

As to the NC remark, that is history. Y'all gonna wait another 53 years to earn your 3rd one?


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, reading is the easy part, especially when it's spelled out so clearly..
> 
> Don't worry though, I would never lump you as the typical Auburn fan, that would demean the dollars donated to Tide for Toomers and the Sister Tree program that the schools are sharing.
> 
> ...




Just because people are associating you with Harvey does not mean I do. I have said it on numerous occasions.   Including this one by saying "not deserving".   I dont think good Alabama fans should be associated with this fool.  But if you dont think some people view you like that, you are not very smart.   Just as I am sure a lot of people view every Auburn fan as crooked because our school obviously is.  

I am glad you donated to the Tide for Toomers.  But answer me this.  Do you think there would have been a "Tide for Toomers" if it was not known that a Pure bread Alabama Fan was the culprit?  would you have donated?  Be honest now.

And I have no more negative attitude towards Bama than the majority of the bama fans have had here all year concerning Auburn.  Don't feel so sorry for yourself and be realistic.   Your reaching.

Like I have said before.  If you cant take it, you should not dish it out.


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> What do these constant Andy Griffith Show references mean?  Obviously you are a big fan.  It is a great show.  But your fixiation on Don Knotts is little bit disturbing.  I mean I'm not here to judge.  I know that you folks have been with us from day one.  But it has little to do with the topic at hand.





Sounds like we have a Barner and a fellow Bammer that are on top of the tree story. Read and catch up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Just because people are associating you with Harvey does not mean I do. I have said it on numerous occasions.   Including this one by saying "not deserving".   I dont think good Alabama fans should be associated with this fool.  But if you dont think some people view you like that, you are not very smart.   Just as I am sure a lot of people view every Auburn fan as crooked because our school obviously is.
> 
> I am glad you donated to the Tide for Toomers.  But answer me this.  Do you think there would have been a "Tide for Toomers" if it was not known that a Pure bread Alabama Fan was the culprit?  would you have donated?  Be honest now.
> 
> ...



Then perhaps you should learn to use quotation marks and add links to not appear as a plagiarist, per the rules of the forum. Otherwise, when you type it, without those references, it is your words, your indictments, your implications with due deserving of maligning for at the very least misrepresentation.

Reaching? This topic has been done and redone, hashed and rehashed and the lines were clearly drawn on where everyone stood. Yet you chose to resurrect it in a negative light with negative comments and associations towards the fan base, without proper separation of responsibility for the remarks.

Intellectual dishonesty is the easiest of offenses to see through, just admit your intentions with the posting of this thread and move on. It's a dead horse and no amount of liberties you take in a leftist style twisting and spinning of the content and your subsequent posts and responses changes that.

Seriously, up until now, I thought you were above all of this.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then perhaps you should learn to use quotation marks and add links to not appear as a plagiarist, per the rules of the forum. Otherwise, when you type it, without those references, it is your words, your indictments, your implications with due deserving of maligning for at the very least misrepresentation.
> 
> Reaching? This topic has been done and redone, hashed and rehashed and the lines were clearly drawn on where everyone stood. Yet you chose to resurrect it in a negative light with negative comments and associations towards the fan base, without proper separation of responsibility for the remarks.
> 
> ...




You did not answer my question.   I will ask you again.

Would you have given to this fund or do you think there would be such a fund if a Alabama fan was not found to be the guilty party?

I did not resurrect anything.  I am merely discussing the every growing story on Updyke.  I have tons of people who has said to me when talking about this subject, "those Alabama fans are crazy".   Just like I have had plenty of people  ask me how much did we pay Cam.   When its in the media every second, it will be thought of as the real thing.    I know that you understand that.  You are just not happy about it.  Nor am I.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 21, 2011)

All right boys...... let's take a chill pill and calm down or this whole thing will go away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You did not answer my question.   I will ask you again.
> 
> Would you have given to this fund or do you think there would be such a fund if a Alabama fan was not found to be the guilty party?
> 
> I did not resurrect anything.  I am merely discussing the every growing story on Updyke.  I have tons of people who has said to me when talking about this subject, "those Alabama fans are crazy".   Just like I have had plenty of people  ask me how much did we pay Cam.   When its in the media every second, it will be thought of as the real thing.    I know that you understand that.  You are just not happy about it.  Nor am I.



Why would anyone outside of the guilty parties fanbase give to the cause??? Did UGA fans donate to the cause? Did Tennesse fans give to the cause??? I didn't answer it because it was a baseless question that leads nowhere.

And B.J. It's ok, we're just having a friendly rival jousting contest, sort of like when a UGA fan tries to claim superiority over the Florida program..


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 21, 2011)

actually one of the best debates I have seen on this forum in a long time. Not much on the personal attack but still plenty of substance.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 21, 2011)

We do not have a problem with the cutting up, it is when folks start getting personal. As I said before........ keep it civil.

And Hugh you do know UGA has the overall advatage over uf don't ya. We have stunk it up pretty bad, but hey still gotta have something to hang onto....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> We have stunk it up pretty bad, but hey still gotta have something to hang onto....



First thing y'all need to do is find a more durable species for a mascot.. it might not make the ice bag vendors in Athens very happy, but dang man, y'alls luck with mascots is eclipsed only by the two new plays that Bobo came up with this season..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> First thing y'all need to do is find a more durable species for a mascot.. it might not make the ice bag vendors in Athens very happy, but dang man, y'alls luck with mascots is eclipsed only by the two new plays that Bobo came up with this season..



Naw.... I like the Bulldogs, better than a animal that runs from a mouse and a roll of toilet paper stuck to a box of laundry detergent. Hey I agree about Bozo, I told him myself before a game last year to get his head outta the sand (so to speak) and to get it together. He was walking with a bunch of recruits behind the crowd at the Dawgwalk. I walked over and shook his hand and said it, I thought my wife was gonna flip. LOL she couldn't believe I done it. Anyways, he leaves a lot to be desired and I will be one of the first to point that out. Jeez...... this off season stuff stinks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Naw.... I like the Bulldogs, better than a animal that runs from a mouse and a roll of toilet paper stuck to a box of laundry detergent. Hey I agree about Bozo, I told him myself before a game last year to get his head outta the sand (so to speak) and to get it together. He was walking with a bunch of recruits behind the crowd at the Dawgwalk. I walked over and shook his hand and said it, I thought my wife was gonna flip. LOL she couldn't believe I done it. Anyways, he leaves a lot to be desired and I will be one of the first to point that out. Jeez...... this off season stuff stinks.



Maybe Ga. Tech should change their mascot to a mouse..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2011)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2011)

Suspect: There's 'too much 'Bama in me'

So Harvey Updyke went on the radio again and made some idiotic statements. This guy is as stupid as they come. 

I have no dog in this hunt but he is a total embarrassment to the Univ of Alabama. 

Now, I understand that every school has their wacky fans but this loser definitely takes the cake for the Idiot of the Year award.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 22, 2011)

Its really sad.  No where in his interviews does he say he doesnt want to got to jail because he will miss his family or friends or life, He says, and I quote,

"He said he feared he'd never be able to attend another Alabama game."

He is just making things worse.  This is why attorneys usually dont let their clients out in the public until the trial.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Its really sad.  No where in his interviews does he say he doesnt want to got to jail because he will miss his family or friends or life, He says, and I quote,
> 
> "He said he feared he'd never be able to attend another Alabama game."
> 
> He is just making things worse.  This is why attorneys usually dont let their clients out in the public until the trial.



Definitely not the brightest bulb in the box.


----------



## weagle (Apr 22, 2011)

The perfect punishment for Updyke would be for the university to ban him permanently from campus and request that all SEC schools do the same.  Anyone found helping him attend a game, tailgate or other university event including booster clubs would receive like punishment.

He should live out his life as a pariah.

Weagle


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

weagle said:


> The perfect punishment for Updyke would be for the university to ban him permanently from campus and request that all SEC schools do the same.  Anyone found helping him attend a game, tailgate or other university event including booster clubs would receive like punishment.
> 
> He should live out his life as a pariah.
> 
> Weagle



I have an even better idea... force him to attend all the UT games, learn to sing "Rockytop", and wear that dreadful orange instead for the rest of his life.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I have an even better idea... force him to attend all the UT games, learn to sing "Rockytop", and wear that dreadful orange instead for the rest of his life.




NOBODY deserves that!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> NOBODY deserves that!!!!



I have to agree with you on that one RH...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I have an even better idea... force him to attend all the UT games, learn to sing "Rockytop", and wear that dreadful orange instead for the rest of his life.



I actually like that idea, or worse, make him wear Boise blue and represent a third world conference all together separate from the SEC..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I actually like that idea, or worse, make him wear Boise blue and represent a third world conference all together separate from the SEC..



Speaking of the PAC-10.... where is the uber-liberal pilot these days???


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 22, 2011)

weagle said:


> The perfect punishment for Updyke would be for the university to ban him permanently from campus and request that all SEC schools do the same.  Anyone found helping him attend a game, tailgate or other university event including booster clubs would receive like punishment.
> 
> He should live out his life as a pariah.
> 
> Weagle



Give me a break Your Barn could not keep Cecil away from just 1 game after stating he would not be in attendance at the NC game


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I have an even better idea... force him to attend all the UT games, learn to sing "Rockytop", and wear that dreadful orange instead for the rest of his life.



Where he is going he will probably be wearing an issued orange jumpsuit anyway.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.nevertoyieldfoundation.com/2011/no-remorse-no-sympathy/


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 24, 2011)

The writer wasted a lot of time and ink. He could have just printed this one sentence.

"If Updyke is a victim, he is only a victim of his own ignorance, arrogance and hate."

I dislike the Barn, but have my limits


----------



## weagle (Apr 24, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> Give me a break Your Barn could not keep Cecil away from just 1 game after stating he would not be in attendance at the NC game



Ok . One break awarded to AbbaDab. 

Don't say I never gave you anything.

Weagle


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 24, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> The writer wasted a lot of time and ink. He could have just printed this one sentence.
> 
> "If Updyke is a victim, he is only a victim of his own ignorance, arrogance and hate."
> 
> I dislike the Barn, but have my limits



Noble of you Clyde.


----------

